
Study shows weak Google+ public activity, but what does it mean? - evo_9
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/15/3021574/google-plus-study-weak-public-activity-engagement
======
benologist
I'm curious what the difference is between TheNextWeb and The Verge rewriting
articles - TNW spent yesterday on the front page for plagiarism, and here we
have The Verge who have just taken all of the substance and value from
FastCompany's article and made the original source redundant.

